# Nissan Owners Festival !



## calidrifter (Nov 19, 2003)

The event is at the California Speedway on Sat. Nov. 29th.
post if you want to go. Also if any of you are interested maybe we can caravan down there. For more info check out www.socal240.org for details on vendors and registration.

Sergio


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

There already is a post, but I'm down to caravan. You're from the SFV, right, so we should have something start up in the SFV. I think others will be down as well.


----------

